# Montecristo Room A$$ Whoppin!!!!!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well Tony Ricciardi was not messing around when he said I better be dug-in cause he was plotting to take me out ad take me out he did! This fine fellow blew my bunker into next year destroying anything and everything in its path!! I am blown away. Tony is First class sending me a Montecristo Room hat and 10 Day Passes at his beautiful establishment which one day soon I will have to visit!
His generosity is overwhelming. This fine BOTL hit me with 3 sealed boxes including all favorites of NUb 460 Habano, 601 Blue, Masterblend III and a great sampler of Padron 1926! OMG are you kidding me?!! :brick:He did not stop there. Hit me with a total of 19 great ISOM and 15 great top shelf NC's. Grand total of 102 great smokes!!:dribble::brick:I guess Tony found out I am a crazy baseball fanatic and included a rare 1909-1911 Frank Delahanty T-206 baseball card. Delahanty played for Louisville,KY which is about an hour drive from my home. Again, very special Tony& Again all I can say is WOW! Last but definatly not least he tops everything off with a bottle of Havana Club Anejo 7. Tony, you are a truly First Class and top-notch BOTL and I am proud to say you KICKED MY A$$ Thank you!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Wooooooooo what an explosion!


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, um, thats good stuff...


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Wait, hold on... now he has more to bomb with?

Oh nice, you just need a MB2 box now.... 

*whistle*


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy Sh*t. But, You have at least that coming!!! Awesome Generosity!!!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap, thast crazy....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Well its about time someone put the lid on smokinj and sent him back to the plantation

Nice one Tony


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

When Tony told me what he bombed you with while I was in his store today, I damn near passed out. But then again, that's what you get for bombing so many people....someone was bound to put a hit out on you!!! Great hit from a great BOTL to another great BOTL!!!

BTW, that rum is f'ing incredible!!!!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

hey TT *.!.. ..!.*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Congrats for being the MC Rooms #2 Victim or "Room Boob" recipient. Very nice selection of top notch smokes and to top it off with a priceless Baseball card and some spirits is un-freakin believable--Well deserved and well over due!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...Nice hit...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Well desirved hit!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!!! That is just amazing!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Take your medicine David. Take it. Holy WTF Batman!

:dribble:


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

That's fantastic! Awesome bomb and KICKASS HAT!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected] David he hit you with everything...but where is the kitchen sink?!?!?! That is an outstanding hit!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

This was no ordinary bomb, this was a 21 century NUKE. The shock waves will last for forever. Smokinj's great, great grand children will be talking about it. Way to kick his butt Tony. I couldn't think of anyone else more deserving of this @$$ whopping.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Check your pulse....because you are DOA


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

That is just an amazing Bomb, Where is his store?....I would love to go there and get one of those hats


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

The EVP said:


> When Tony told me what he bombed you with while I was in his store today, I damn near passed out. But then again, that's what you get for bombing so many people....someone was bound to put a hit out on you!!! Great hit from a great BOTL to another great BOTL!!!
> 
> BTW, that rum is f'ing incredible!!!!


EVP .....You have some set you were there and didnt call me it better be before 4:00 when i was at work.

Tony dont play when he hits he hits hard...............


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> That is just an amazing Bomb, Where is his store?....I would love to go there and get one of those hats


http://www.montecristoroom.com/ Place looks amazing!)


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome hit and very generous!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

$hit! That was a damn nuke! WOW!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

sseagle said:


> Wait, hold on... now he has more to bomb with?
> 
> Oh nice, you just need a MB2 box now....
> 
> *whistle*


Don't be so fast, he probably has a few of those, too! :biggrin:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*OMG* what a hit.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

JESUS GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!! That is amazing!

Is that the bomb of all bombs or what?!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Unbelievable bomb. Wow! From what I've seen since I've been here you deserve it. Great hit.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> This was no ordinary bomb, this was a 21 century NUKE. The shock waves will last for forever. Smokinj's great, great grand children will be talking about it. Way to kick his butt Tony. I couldn't think of anyone else more deserving of this @$$ whopping.


YES!

HOLY JESUS JOSEPH MARY IN TINSEL TOWN. That deserves a bomb of the year (century!?) award! Way to go Tony! And what makes it even better is that you really, truly deserved this


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy SH!T!!! What a hit! If anyone deserves it, its you david!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

damned fine set of goodies there... 
maybe take a bit of a rest and enjoy, hmm?


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow Nice hit


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

good! i cant think of a more deserving BOTL, especially after the mass destruction you have been laying down.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tony,

I stand corrected. I didn't think you could pull it off, but, you did and in fine style. I have seen many monster bombs but this tops them all. Well done, and I can't think of anyone more deserving. 

David,

LMK how that Havana Club is. I've never had the pleasure of trying that. Congrats Bro!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a fantastic bomb!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Well deserved and awesome generosity..


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's totally awesome!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

David,

Your generosity has been well documented here.

Anyone who follows these boards knows how much you've given to others.

Enjoy, my friend.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

tonyricciardi said:


> David,
> 
> Your generosity has been well documented here.
> 
> ...


Well said, and Nicely done Tony.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome hit on an awesome BOTL!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wowzers!!! You certainly had it coming, David!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

On second thought, what was I thinking ! 
YOU JUST RESTOCKED HIM WITH EXTREAMLY HIGH CALIBER AMMO....WE ARE ALL IN VERY DEEP DUDU.....


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

You got SMOKED alright. Extremely nice hit Tony, congrats both of youz!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

The best one yet


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Unbelievable - most truly deserved.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

OK I hate to be the I told you so guys but when tony posted this I said it would be good and Tony did not dissapoint great hit by a great brother on a great brother. God Damn I love it.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY SH*T!! That's amazing!
(but you were asking for it!)


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

what a great hit Tony. You have to see his place. pictures don't do it justice


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy crap what a hit. Well deserved, I say.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't believe I missed this thread. 

What a great hit for a well deserving BOTL! 

Nice job Tony.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

tonyricciardi said:


> David,
> 
> Your generosity has been well documented here.
> 
> ...


Your words even tell more than the pics!! This putting you on a higher level!! Most respect, Tony? Very kind of you to hit sutch a great BOTL as David!! And you hit him hard!!

And David, finaly you find someonr who serve you the bill af all the damage you made!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Dude this is INSANE. You guys and gals on this board are way over the top. Tony that is just way over the top.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, Nice hit and well deserved.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

That's A Nuclear Hit My Friend


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Stogie said:


> Dude this is INSANE. You guys and gals on this board are way over the top. Tony that is just way over the top.


Normally I would have said you were right, except if you've seen the damage SmokinJ has been doing recently, you'd have to agree it was well deserved.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice and well deserved.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is awesome.. and couldn't think of a better BOTL to hit with that wopper!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You got your ass wore out :lol:


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that blew up a few houses on your block , DAMN !!!..


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

No one deserves it more than you man!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

incredible,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oxyotal1187 (Jun 27, 2007)

Shoot man, such a good hit!!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

those are WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION..but i detect no terrorist activities  dont let bush know or hell try to come confiscate !! very awesome man. you deserve every last one of those smokes !


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

I can see the smoke all the way down here in carolina, nice hit


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!! Well Done!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Freakin awesome!


----------

